# Wyndham Maintenance Fees



## coccinelle1122 (Jan 16, 2013)

Due to not being able to access the maintenance fee spreadsheet on wyndham forums, I wanted to see what the current maintenance rates were for various resorts.
My current situation is I purchased retail at Glacier Canyon, then rescinded once I saw this site. I want to purchase resale at a lower MF resort. 

So If you all could post what your maintenance fees(including all programs fees, so what your out of pocket monthly/annual fee would be) are, that would be a big help in my decision.

Glacier Canyon would have been 84K pts at $540. $6.43/1k pts.


----------



## h100 (Jan 16, 2013)

*MFs*

Coccinelle:

I see you are in WI, as am I. I currently own resale at GC (very inportant to own at GC if you want ARP at GC, it is an incredible resort year round, and ARP really helps in the Dells).

What I did was buy some resale at GC for the ARP (126,000 annual ponts), and to offset the high MF at GC I bought some points at Bali Hai, where they have extremely cheap MFs (210,000 every other year points).

This gives me 231,000 ponts to play with per year (I pool the Bali Hai points). It is important to have your points be a multiple of 77,000 (77,000 - 154,000 - 231,000 - ...) if, like me, you book mostly 2 BR units. 2 BR units use 77,000 HK Credits. Also, you get one RT per 77,000 points. My 231,000 yearly points allow me to book three shorter (3-4 day) trips each year without incurring extra HK and RT fees (I am giving Wyndham Tamarack a try this summer in July, 4 nights, but will be at GC in March, 3 nights, and August, 3 nights, as well).

Great job rescinding the retail contract, but please consider looking for a GC resale for the ARP, and offsetting the high MF with some other (cheaper) points. You would be hard pressed to find a better timeshare than GC in WI, but it is one of the relatively few Wyndham resorts where ARP matters.

Easy to find cheaper points include Grand Desert in Vegas, and Smoky Mountans in TN.

Good Luck!

Dave


----------



## markb53 (Jan 16, 2013)

coccinelle1122 said:


> Due to not being able to access the maintenance fee spreadsheet on wyndham forums, I wanted to see what the current maintenance rates were for various resorts.
> My current situation is I purchased retail at Glacier Canyon, then rescinded once I saw this site. I want to purchase resale at a lower MF resort.
> 
> So If you all could post what your maintenance fees(including all programs fees, so what your out of pocket monthly/annual fee would be) are, that would be a big help in my decision.
> ...


...............................................Total HOA....Program Fee Annual Fee Monthly
Wyndham Panama City Beach(105k).$365.40.....$58.80.......$424.20........$35.35
CLUB WYNDHAM® Access(77k).......$378.07.....$43.12.......$421.19........$35.10


The Program fee includes Plus Partners since the Access contract was purchased from Wyndham. Panama City Beach was bought resale.

The cost per 1000 points for the Panama City w/o Plus Partners (resale purchase) is $4.02/k
The cost per 1000 points for Access w/o pluss partners(resale purchase) is $5.45/k


----------



## ronparise (Jan 16, 2013)

heres the link to the fee calculator from the Wyndham Owners forum

http://forums.atozed.com/download/file.php?id=2965


it opens in Excel.  If you cant make it work, you can add Panama City, Canterbury, and National Harbor to your list of low mf resorts to consider. They are all 3 at or under $4/1000 points..and dont overlook certain converted fixed weeks at certain resorts (like Bali Hai, and Kingsgate)


----------



## h100 (Jan 16, 2013)

*MF Info for Bali Hai (cheap) and GC (expensive)*

Wyndham Bali Hai Villas  
Contract Type: Undivided Interest - Odd Year (UDI)
Points: 210,000

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $3.05
Maintenance Fees: (105,000 / 1000) * $2.43 = $255.15 
Reserve Fund: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.37 = $38.85 
Property Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.13 = $13.65 
Local Tax: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.12 = $12.60 
Total HOA Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $3.05 = $320.25 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.54
Program Fee: (105,000 / 1000) * $0.54 = $56.70 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $320.25 + $56.70 = $376.95 
* Monthly Fee: $376.95 / 12 = $31.41 

* Your Account Payment Frequency
The Home Owners Association (HOA) portion of your Assessment is divided in half and billed every year on either an annual or monthly basis so the payment amount is conveniently spread over 2 years.

Wyndham Vacation Resorts at Glacier Canyon  
Contract Type: Undivided Interest (UDI)
Points: 126,000

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $5.67
Maintenance Fees: (126,000 / 1000) * $4.43 = $558.18 
Reserve Fund: (126,000 / 1000) * $0.66 = $83.16 
Property Tax: (126,000 / 1000) * $0.58 = $73.08 
Total HOA Fee: (126,000 / 1000) * $5.67 = $714.42 

Program Fee
Program Rate for 1,000 Points: $0.54
Program Fee: (126,000 / 1000) * $0.54 = $68.04 

CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
Annual Fee: $714.42 + $68.04 = $782.46 
* Monthly Fee: $782.46 / 12 = $65.21 

* Your Account Payment Frequency


----------



## h100 (Jan 16, 2013)

*GC*

There is a 168,000 odd year contract on ebay now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/168-000-WYN...Timeshares&hash=item19d805245d#ht_5549wt_1129


----------



## staceyeileen (Jan 16, 2013)

Wyndham Smoky Mountains

Contract Type: Undivided Interest - Even Year (UDI)
Points: 168,000

Total HOA Fee
Total HOA Fee for 1,000 Points: $4.19
Maintenance Fees: (84,000 / 1000) * $3.30 = $277.20 
Reserve Fund: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.78 = $65.52 
Property Tax: (84,000 / 1000) * $0.11 = $9.24 
Total HOA Fee: (84,000 / 1000) * $4.19 = $351.96 

Program Fee
Program Fee: $108.00 
CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Assessment
* Annual Fee: $351.96 + $108.00 = $459.96 
Monthly Fee: $459.96 / 12 = $38.33


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 4, 2013)

*Maintenance Fee sticky? (thread by year, i.e. MF 2013, new thread for MF 2014, etc.)*

My search for a comprehensive list of the various resorts' maintenance fees has come up short. I was able to find a list for the Worldmark system, but nothing for Club Wyndham. 

Is anyone aware of such a list?

It seems the only options right now are to run a poll of owners, or to reverse engineer ebay listings or other ads, which may not be accurate.

The calculator mentioned earlier in the thread is useful... now I just need something to populate it with!

-----------------
Edit:

Actually the spreadsheet is self-populating via drop-down, but how is one to verify the accuracy of the underlying MF rates? I am assuming the enterprising gentleman (or woman) who built this has access to such info? I have not been able to match up the rates in the spreadsheet with what I am seeing on my online profile for BC. For instance, my MF (HOA) shows $4.58/1k, while the spreadsheet shows $4.56/1k (MF+SA), and my program fee is $.56/1k while many of the other info I have seen show this should be $.53/1k. 

It is a nice tool in any case!


----------



## Ron2 (Feb 4, 2013)

uscav8r said:


> Actually the spreadsheet is self-populating via drop-down, but how is one to verify the accuracy of the underlying MF rates? I am assuming the enterprising gentleman (or woman) who built this has access to such info? I have not been able to match up the rates in the spreadsheet with what I am seeing on my online profile for BC. For instance, my MF (HOA) shows $4.58/1k, while the spreadsheet shows $4.56/1k (MF+SA), and my program fee is $.56/1k while many of the other info I have seen show this should be $.53/1k.
> 
> It is a nice tool in any case!



My 2013 fees for BC are the same as yours so the spreadsheet must be using old figures.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Feb 4, 2013)

MF chart is for 2012.


2013  POA fee did go up to  $.56.


Not sure what BC  HOA is for 2013 but gather it stayed about same  as they are now charging non-owners for shuttle service.  See lengthy thread!


Have no idea what (MF + SA) is. 

Property taxes are now being paid by resort and itemized on MF billing along with reserve  amount!


----------



## ronparise (Feb 4, 2013)

rsphelps said:


> My 2013 fees for BC are the same as yours so the spreadsheet must be using old figures.



The volunteers that put together the calculator havent yet done it with 2013 numbers...They get the numbers the same way you might, lots of hard work

send me a pm and Ill send you the numbers for the resorts I own


----------



## uscav8r (Feb 4, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Have no idea what (MF + SA) is.
> 
> Property taxes are now being paid by resort and itemized on MF billing along with reserve  amount!



Maintenance Fee plus "special assessment" which is what the Spreadsheet uses, but that I interpreted to be Property Tax per this PDF of 2012 MF off the Wyndham Owners BBS (I am not sure how it was obtained):

http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=11201

I know the Property tax is now rolled into the overall annual assessment, but I wasn't sure if the online numbers from my account showed the 2012 numbers or the new 2013 numbers as my monthly payment hasn't changed (or at least not that I noticed) since the new year.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 22, 2013)

*Question re: ARP*



h100 said:


> Coccinelle:
> 
> I see you are in WI, as am I. I currently own resale at GC (very inportant to own at GC if you want ARP at GC, it is an incredible resort year round, and ARP really helps in the Dells).
> 
> ...



Are you able to use ARP for all of your points, or just the 126K annual at GC? Excellent post and great strategy, thanks for sharing...


----------



## dbigbum (Aug 22, 2013)

Bigrob said:


> Are you able to use ARP for all of your points, or just the 126K annual at GC? Excellent post and great strategy, thanks for sharing...



Only the points at the home resort can be used for ARP.  If you want to use all the points together for a larger room or higher season, then it will be treated as all others with booking available 10 months out.


----------



## Kidpolska (Aug 22, 2013)

I tried using the "atozed" links, keep getting fatal error message.  Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes!  Unfortunately some  kind of memory problem  related  to  spammers.

Keep trying  at  different times.


----------



## Kidpolska (Aug 22, 2013)

I've actually been trying to get into that file for a few days now...money is burning a hole in my pocket trying to find a deal, LOL.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 22, 2013)

You don't need to know every resorts mf to make a deal. Just know $4 is great; $5 is good; $5.50 is about average $6 is high 

Prices seem to be inching up.


----------



## Kidpolska (Aug 22, 2013)

ronparise said:


> You don't need to know every resorts mf to make a deal. Just know $4 is great; $5 is good; $5.50 is about average $6 is high
> 
> Prices seem to be inching up.



I am following that rule of thumb...I'll keep waiting, the right deal will come along eventually!  Patience may not be high on my list, but neither is overpaying.


----------



## joanncanary (May 22, 2014)

does anyone have the spreadsheet for 2014 MF? I went to http://forums.atozed.com/viewtopic.php?f=164&t=11197 but only find up to 2012.

thanks


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 22, 2014)

You might find what you are looking for here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201233

Keep on posting...

Cynthia T.


----------

